# Colson Hi-Lo Bicycle



## catfish (Jan 4, 2015)

Does any one know the patent # for the Hi-Lo transmission? Or have a diagram of how it all goes together? Please let me know.

  Thanks,   Catfish


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 4, 2015)

Looked on the bike and nothing for patents. I know this, however it's constructed I would not take it apart if I did not have to. It looks like a pain to do.


----------



## catfish (Jan 4, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Looked on the bike and nothing for patents. I know this, however it's constructed I would not take it apart if I did not have to. It looks like a pain to do.




That's why I'd like to have a drawing, or schematic of the set up.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 4, 2015)

It's really not complicated. Once you get in there you'll see, not difficult to take apart or put back together.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 4, 2015)

catfish said:


> Does any one know the patent # for the Hi-Lo transmission? Or have a diagram of how it all goes together? Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,   Catfish




Is it one of these? If so, you might find info on it at Sheldon brown's.:  http://sheldonbrown.com/cribsheet_s-a-hubs.html#2spd

Or a similar internal gearing system.  
1935 Sturmey-Archer


----------



## catfish (Jan 5, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> It's really not complicated. Once you get in there you'll see, not difficult to take apart or put back together.




Thanks. I figured I could figure it out. But the info would be helpful. I'll take lots of photos when I do it.


----------



## catfish (Jan 5, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Is it one of these? If so, you might find info on it at Sheldon brown's.:  http://sheldonbrown.com/cribsheet_s-a-hubs.html#2spd




No. It's one of these. The two speed is built into the crank hanger.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2015)

Still looking for the patent info, if anyone knows the #?   Thanks.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)

I spent ~30 minutes on google patents searching keywords, sorting results by date, didn't find anything. 
I'm wondering if there was some correlation to Adler, they sure look similar:





http://www.g-boxx.org/10-bikes_history.html


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks!  I did what I could too, but found nothing. Interesting photo.


----------



## catfish (Jun 30, 2015)

Anyone got anything? Someone must know something else.


----------



## rickyd (Jun 30, 2015)

One tiny cutaway in Colson book pg 16.


----------



## catfish (Jun 30, 2015)

rickyd said:


> One tiny cutaway in Colson book pg 16.




Can you scan it and post it here? Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## bike (Jun 30, 2015)

seen adler 3 speed in BB....


----------



## rickyd (Jun 30, 2015)

Hope this helps.Rick


----------



## catfish (Jun 30, 2015)

rickyd said:


> Hope this helps.Rick




Thanks! It's helps.   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2015)

Bumpity bump bump!


----------



## catfish (Oct 28, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 28, 2016)

You know your far in the rabbit hole when this happens, good luck with that interesting thing!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 28, 2016)

There is a scan of the Adler dreigang manual at wing your heels site:
http://www.oldbike.eu/wordpress/?page_id=2186
it looks similar to the Colson and probably has the same theory of operation.


----------



## catfish (Oct 28, 2016)

Andrew Gorman said:


> There is a scan of the Adler dreigang manual at wing your heels site:
> http://www.oldbike.eu/wordpress/?page_id=2186
> it looks similar to the Colson and probably has the same theory of operation.




Thanks! That is a very cool bike.


----------

